# Lol my employer



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just had a phone call from the Mercedes garage next door asking me when I would like to go for a test drive as my employer has booked one for me  I asked the boss yesterday for my airfare home


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just had a phone call from the Mercedes garage next door asking me when I would like to go for a test drive as my employer has booked one for me  I asked the boss yesterday for my airfare home


:clap2::clap2: Like his sense of humour.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

At least it was a Merc - cud have been a Lada !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Probably one of those secret service cars 

I always hated Mercs seats never folded flat and the gear stick used to poke me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lada indeed I am worth so much more than that lol.
I am off for a spin this morning but only to pass the time and I may call in to a shop and buy another suitcase for my packing which is almost done, I have most of my clothes packed with just a few things hanging in the wardrobe, wash and wear is the order of the day here.


----------

